# Shop Building Question



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I have been away from the forum for a few months but I do peek in once in a while to see what's going on. In November, we moved into our new house and I have been putting my shop together slowly. I am now at the point of needing to ask a question that is somewhat not related to woodworking but just enjoying the experience that being in the shop brings.

My question comes from building cabinets and getting my tools in the right place. I have an old Marantz stereo receiver that I bought new in 1976. I now live about 65 miles north of Seattle and 80 miles south of Vancouver, BC. Basically, I want to listen to the FM tuner when in the shop but I am just out of range. What can I do to boost the FM reception? I bought a small indoor antenna which only helps to know that there is a signal out there. I don't want to put an external antenna on the house and the CATV is not compatible. The stations that I enjoy are in Seattle and Vancouver. Any other audiophiles out there?

All replies are appreciated. -Derek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI fibertech

You may want to think about 

http://www.sirius.com/

it may do the trick for you , it sure works fine for me..


====



fibertech said:


> I have been away from the forum for a few months but I do peek in once in a while to see what's going on. In November, we moved into our new house and I have been putting my shop together slowly. I am now at the point of needing to ask a question that is somewhat not related to woodworking but just enjoying the experience that being in the shop brings.
> 
> My question comes from building cabinets and getting my tools in the right place. I have an old Marantz stereo receiver that I bought new in 1976. I now live about 65 miles north of Seattle and 80 miles south of Vancouver, BC. Basically, I want to listen to the FM tuner when in the shop but I am just out of range. What can I do to boost the FM reception? I bought a small indoor antenna which only helps to know that there is a signal out there. I don't want to put an external antenna on the house and the CATV is not compatible. The stations that I enjoy are in Seattle and Vancouver. Any other audiophiles out there?
> 
> All replies are appreciated. -Derek


----------



## Rick500 (Oct 28, 2007)

You might check the stations' websites to see if they stream over the web.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-0nsgnhJG6jP/p_12044UA60/FM-Signal-Amplifier.html

Something like this. This particular one is nice and more for a car application but would work, there are even stronger too made for home stereos. Look for an FM booster and get the most powerful one you can afford. Some use external ac power some are passive. The powered ones work better for the most part.


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

I heard Sirius may file bankruptcy.

FM is "line of site" transmission. You said you got a small antenna, move it around & see if you can get a stronger signal at different locations. Maybe in the attic. 
Radio Shack used to sell a descent FM antenna made out of 300 ohm twin lead that may help. I'd ask one of the techs there, they may have a booster also.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Nick, My Windows XP works well with this online radio. I happen to like bluegrass, so it's part of the "country" group. Try .. www.windowsmedia.com/radioturner All types of music here and the sound through a 5 speaker system is great. Your computer is probably not in your shop...mine either!  I clever guy could hardwire a RCA line to your favorite Marantz amp out there. If I get ambitious I will try that myself, althought it's about 50 ft. A shielded co-ax cable is probably the way to go. Best of Luck, Bill


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

hi derek,

Best advice, just extend the current "antenna". You don't need to put up a new external one. It's just a simple "wire". But, I have to question your surrounding area(s). 65-80 miles, stations have their ranges closer to 100. There are boosters but, it may or may not help. 

You may want to consider just purchasing one that is "HiDef" or digital. More channels to listen too. 

A side note, Sirius' bankruptcy has been staved off.... for now.


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

I like Classical music and the station is just far enough away I can get it but with interruptions. So I bought a power boost from Radio Shack. http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062078
Now I get the signal clear and solid.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dereck,

What type of indoor intenna do you have. My stereo antenna is wires shape like a *T*. The higher up your wall the better. You may want to look into this type even if you use a booster.
Barry


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I went down to the local Radio Shack and they did not have anything to help. I make frequent trips to Bellingham (Grizzly) which is only 25 miles away. I will find a larger Radio Shack. Thanks to all that have responded. -Derek


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Not to highjack the thread, but does anyone know of a really good AM booster or antenna.
thanks
Gene


----------

